# Thats Phucked! (NWS)



## TimSE (Jan 22, 2009)

2 girls 1 cup ring a bell? my mate showed me the site Thatsphucked.com ( VERY NWS!) the other day and its sick!

Me and my mate watched the "BME Pain Olympics" video, and the vid below is our reaction

This vid is not the vid we watched just our reaction


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2009)

That was just absolutely disgusting. I love the video of Kermit the Frog watching it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck that shit my good friend just told me what it is :|

I know better now.


----------



## Methilde (Jan 22, 2009)

I survived watching 2 girls 1 cup/finger without puking, but the description of the vid you guys are watching... I dare not!


----------



## sami (Jan 22, 2009)

haha, I've not seen either of them and won't. I've seen enough talking about them on the web to know what they're alllll about O_O


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 22, 2009)

ive watched more fucked up shit then that. i can see alot of fucked up shit n just laugh my ass off........mascohism rules


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 22, 2009)

TimSE said:


> 2 girls 1 cup ring a bell? my mate showed me the site Thatsphucked.com ( VERY NWS!) the other day and its sick!
> 
> Me and my mate watched the "BME Pain Olympics" video, and the vid below is our reaction
> 
> This vid is not the vid we watched just our reaction




BME pain olympics is lame.  Stop screaming like little girls. 



BlindingLight7 said:


> ive watched more fucked up shit then that. i can see alot of fucked up shit n just laugh my ass off........mascohism rules



I deem you trve.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 22, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> BME pain olympics is lame.  Stop screaming like little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I deem you trve.


trve?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2009)

haha! people have such weak stomachs 

i hought BME pain olymbics was fascinating in a "people are fucked" kinda way, but i didn&#180;t really find it "gross" in that way


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 22, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> trve?



Yes, trve.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 22, 2009)

the worst video I have seen so far...... "1 guy 1 cup"




IF anyone watches that do a reaction video


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 23, 2009)

I've seen that. I then forced my friend to watch it. Her only words were "....I hate you"


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 23, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> the worst video I have seen so far...... "1 guy 1 cup"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't have much of a reaction. Kept on munching my Cheezits.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 23, 2009)

not quite as hot as 4girlsfingerpaint


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 23, 2009)

InTheRavensName said:


> not quite as hot as 4girlsfingerpaint



Mmmm... Yummy.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 23, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> I didn't have much of a reaction. Kept on munching my Cheezits.


I would have lost them all if I was eating while watching that 




JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've seen that. I then forced my friend to watch it. Her only words were "....I hate you"


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 23, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I've seen that. I then forced my friend to watch it. Her only words were "....I hate you"



Question: Did she suck your cock later? If she did, (even if you forced her), it means she doesn't really hate you.


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2009)

2 Girls 1 Cup isn't bad at all, it's quite the opposite as in hilarious

1 Guy 1 Jar isn't hilarious just kind of "....oooook?"

Half of these new "Shock sites" aren't shocking since we've seen so much fucked up shit


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 24, 2009)

MFB said:


> 1 Guy 1 Jar isn't hilarious just kind of "....oooook?"



I had to rewind it just to watch the guys' dick shrivel like a raisin the second the glass shattered. I guess I'm just that twisted.


----------



## sami (Jan 24, 2009)

D:


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 24, 2009)

Haha I haven't seen pain olympics. What exactly does it entail (like what are the people putting themselves through  some things I just can't watch - but I can laugh through the hostel 1+2 movie marathon my friends and I had  )

I was expecting 2 girls 1 cup so much (i'd heard about it like, 8 billion times) it really didn't bother me. 

1 guy 1 jar on the other hand, is quite possibly one of the funniest things I've ever seen in my life


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 24, 2009)

something tells me i dont want any part in this pain Olympics video


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2009)

A friend of mine watches shock videos _avidly_ and i mean really avidly. Like after school he goes home watches a few, makes sure he doesn't miss any newer ones etc... 

So in math class all i hear about are things like Two Kids in a Sandbox, Goregasm dot com , etc...

Im glad i dont watch those things


----------



## liamh (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually, the guy with the ponytail looks pretty interested.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 24, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Haha I haven't seen pain olympics. What exactly does it entail (like what are the people putting themselves through  some things I just can't watch - but I can laugh through the hostel 1+2 movie marathon my friends and I had  )
> 
> I was expecting 2 girls 1 cup so much (i'd heard about it like, 8 billion times) it really didn't bother me.
> 
> 1 guy 1 jar on the other hand, is quite possibly one of the funniest things I've ever seen in my life



They're basically about self-castration.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 24, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> They're basically about self-castration.



among OTHER THINGS 

it´s more like people having a good ol´ time with some GENITAL FUCKING MUTILATION

i find it insane that people can do that to themselves. i don´t have problems watching it, but it´s still insaaaane 

the guy sitting on the jar made me cringe internally, but just a little. i find the thought of shattered glass filling my colon a little... ouchie.

of course, we don´t really have nerve endings in the colon itself, so you don´t feel it, but you DO, however, have lots of them in the sphincter, so you would feel the shards on the way out. 

i really felt conserned for the guy too, because if you somehow manage to rupture the wall of the colon, so it´s opened to the inside of your body, you can actually die from it.

i´ve seen some incredibly messed up stuff through the years though, and, well, i watched alot of surgery videos when i was a little kid (i can´t remember it, but i watched it alot, and i called it "the blood movie". i found it fascinating, and hell, they FIXED the guy! ). my stomach is pretty hardened to graphic images.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 24, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> They're basically about self-castration.


 now i am even more happy i havent seen this.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 24, 2009)

You know..I was eating while I watched 2 girls 1 cup..and I watched the entire thing waiting for the "horrible" stuff to happen before I realized after the vid that that WAS the whole thing. I was waiting for them to do something really out there. What's wrong with people and weak stomachs? I've seen a million of those "Bizarre porn" like clips and pics and crap. Hell I've seen some things in person..it's eye opening, but not the type of thing to make me scream like some 3 year old girl.. Some guys are just wimps....


----------

